# Life can be short



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just came back from a viewing. This one was different.
My 49 year old friend died in his sleep, leaving a wife and 3 beautiful children behind.
His parents both outlived him.
No known health issues. No smoking, not overweight, no drugs. The guy was an Energizer Bunny of a person.
Good basketball coach...taught my daughter how to play basketball and gave her lots of confidence. His daughter and my daughter are like sisters.
He had a beach house down in Wildwood Crest and we shared food, beers and laughs while our wives and kids had lots of fun.
At the viewing, almost 1,000 people came. I stopped at the casket and it really hit me.....

Live your life to the fullest.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Sorry for your loss JD!


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Sorry also JD. It hurts.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Our sympathy. These times hurt.

Jeff & Shelia


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers your way.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

My condolences..............the fragility of life.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Sorry for your loss.
Live ever day like it is going to be your last and prepare to live to bee a hundred.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Sorry for your loss JD.

I had the same realization at 24 being a pallbearer for a very good friend only a couple of years older than me. He just got married, diagnosed with terminal cancer, and passed within a year.......

On the road of life you never know what's around the next bend so you better enjoy the journey today since life's too short for stuff you don't enjoy.

Adrian


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a good friend 44, he has stage 4 stomach cancer. Prepare to meet thy God you never know.


----------

